
Across Continents: A Stolen Laptop, an Ominous Email, and a Big Risk - sr_banksy
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/03/21/470563524/across-continents-a-stolen-laptop-an-ominous-email-and-a-big-risk
======
sr_banksy
The story, I think, exemplifies human desire to learn and change for the
better. No matter what the circumstance, ask for help and you may be
surprised!

